# Meet Paisley



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she is precious! We only had one foal when we had our farm. He was an overo and 3/4 arab. It was a wonderful time of my life!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is beautiful! Love the name, my cat is Paisley, too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, he is beautiful


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks she arrived at 11 last night, very easy labor ... her mom was my show horse as a youth


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How sweet. What a cutie.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I love Spring and all the baby animals. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... lucky you !!!! Paisley is BEAUTIFUL.. I hope you'll keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Born last night and already up and walking. truly amazing..
She is beautiful


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations - she is just beautiful!


Tiffany


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh she is just beautiful!!! I am always awed how quickly they are up and on their own!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! She is beautiful!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty! & already named, it takes me forever! I am impatiently awaiting my first cria of '08. Rosa isn't due until mid-may though!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful foal!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, how precious. I've never had a horse before, but she looks so soft and innocent.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She is gorgeous! So new...really breathtaking!!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

She is beautiful


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. Love her markings and name. Cant wait to see more pictures of her.


----------

